# CSV- Datei mit Variablen von Excel in/ nach WinCC flexible 2008 importieren



## Haas84 (2 März 2009)

Halllo!
Wie kann ich eine CSV- Datei mit Variablen, die ich in MS- Excel abgelegt habe nach WinCC flexible 2008 importieren?
Habe schon auf der Siemens Hompage geschaut, hier im Forum und habe auch schon diverse Versuche dazu selbst gemacht, jedoch ohne Erfolg bisher.


----------



## JesperMP (2 März 2009)

Hallo Haas84.

Für WinCC Flex RT:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/DK/view/en/26106418

Für Panele die VBS unterstützen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/DK/view/en/26107211

Ich finde das rücktransfer von Werten aus ein einfache Text-Datei etwas gefährlich.
Du muss so viel Prüfungen auf korrekten Werten einprogrammieren wie möglich.


----------

